# Speed Vise for my 4x6 Bandsaw



## Tmate (Aug 16, 2020)

I got tired of manually cranking the vise wheel on my little 4x6 Dayton (Grainger) bandsaw.  I fixed the problem by welding an old 1/2" drive socket to the hub of the wheel.

The socket is short enough so I can still hand crank it, but when I use a cordless impact wrench with a 6" extension on it things get speeded up.  I run the vise in or out under power, and hand crank the last twist when tightening.  Also use the impact wrench for the screw adjustment on the vise itself when a short piece is being cut.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 16, 2020)

I like it, it's the easiest fix for it and it does get the job done.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 20, 2020)

After using my 1/2" drive impact wrench to adjust the 4x6 vise a few times, I concluded that it spun the wheel faster than I would have liked.  Also, It was tiresome having to run and get the impact wrench every time I wanted to make a major adjustment to the vise.

I solved this by pulling out an old DeWalt cordless screwdriver I never use that I could dedicate to the 4x6 vise.  It turns much slower than the impact wrench, and I will keep it near the saw.  I used a hex to 3/8" square drive adapter, and a 3/8" to 1/2" adapter.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 13, 2021)

Does it not use a half-nut, enabling the movable jaw to slide, so actual tightening is that alone?


----------



## Tmate (Jan 13, 2021)

No.  It's a 40 year old Chinese job.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 13, 2021)

Well, it's got that as a benefit, made 40 years ago. 
Not the case with newer ones, no matter what color theme.


----------

